# Mazzer Mini E Doserless



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Is one able to put a small amount of beans at a time in this model or does the hopper have to contain a minimum weight of beans for the machine to work?

thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The machine will work with any amount of beans in the hopper. However the timed grind will produce a different output when there is no weight on the beans.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

your problem will be retention.. if you only grind a little, its hard on a doserless to go in and get the last few grams back out again. On demand grinders just arent suited to single dosing.

The whole point is that you load up the hopper with a day or two's worth of beans, set your timer accordingly and just grind what you need.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Shrink said the problem would be retention, on the M /E there is a wire frame across the output aperture to reduce the static. If you wish to rake out grounds you would need to remove this. The wire frame also assists in the dosing (with beans loaded to give weight) Still a good grinder but worth fitting S/J burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The mini e has the bigger burr set already fitted


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The mini e has the bigger burr set already fitted


Yes but they are different burrs.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. For smaller batches I think the Mini doser is better suited & that's what I am going for.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Be prepared to mod the doser quite heavily. Also if you can put up with modest increase in size, a super jolly should be cheaper to buy, and also better quality overall.


----------

